

Apple iPen patent - maayank
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2012/05/apple-sheds-more-light-on-their-ipen-graphics-program.html

======
david_shaw
Interesting concept, though I'm not sure it's novel (no sources for that at
this time).

It seems to be very similar to the Android way of doing things: small
vibration when menu button presses register, etc. That's something I've liked
about Android that I miss on my iOS devices, so I imagine the pen would buzz a
little when clicking an app, navigating a page, etc.

I'm hoping that this device would see primary usage with iPads, not going the
way of the Samsung Note in terms of phone-slash-tablet marketing.

Interesting find.

~~~
maayank
If it's the audio usage you refer to, it's definitely not novel:
<http://www.livescribe.com/en-us/smartpen/echo/>

(there is also audio feedback there as far as I saw on youtube, not only
recording)

